# Baking soda mask?



## wvpumpkin (Feb 10, 2006)

I tried the baking soda and water mask. It burned really bad, so I only left it on for about 3-4 minutes if that long. Is it supposed to do that?? It did make my skin feel soft. Any feedback???


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Alan Jackson fan. :icon_chee Baking Soda is a neutraliser. Its used for cooking of course, for eliminating bad odours in the fridge and for cleaning purposes. The removal of stubborn stains, bathroom, kitchen and general cleaning. If you applied it to your face, every trace of acid has been neutralised. The ph balance on your face should remain slightly acidic. I suggest not using it for your face even if it does feel soft. The reason your face is soft is because the texture of it is grainy and has the ability to exfoliate. But if you think about it, you can exfoliate with anything thats grainy and achieve "smooth results". You can scrub with sugar, salt, dirt, sand, concrete mix, lol, coffee grains or even car keys. lol. But the damages will and consequences of using a harsh inappropriate product in your face will still be there. The softnes caused by baking soda on face doesnt compare to the damages you'll be making. Hope that helps. :icon_chee


----------



## Becka (Feb 10, 2006)

I wouldn't suggest using baking soda for anything to do w/ your body. What is it you were looking for the mask to do, maybe some of the girls here can give you other suggestions on what to use


----------



## wvpumpkin (Feb 10, 2006)

I found it here under the aspirin mask thread. I thought it was supposed to be good for my skin.:icon_redf


----------



## Brootsiesmom (Feb 10, 2006)

I use baking soda as a scrub mixed with a little water from time to time, with no ill effects to my skin. I also use it to brush my teeth on occasion too. I wouldn't recommend using it as a mask though.


----------



## Ley (Feb 11, 2006)

That's exactly my experience with it too (as skin scrub) but I have never left it on my skin. Face feels really soft afterwards but I'm not that brave to use it too often because it can affect the skin pH so easily like FrillyChimps said.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 11, 2006)

I've used baking soda as an exfoliant for years, many people on this site do! I would not use it as a mask, the trick is to mix it with water or your cleanser and GENTLY rub, for about a minute, and rinse. By the time it dissolves, you should be rinsing. Baking soda is SALT and yes it will burn if used incorrectly. Many have stated that they like to use plain table salt, I find this to be too rough.


----------

